# Need Help with a flavour



## Jpq (26/9/16)

Hi guys, so i have been mixing my own juice and its heavenly, problem is my one flavour, Straberry Ripe from TFA basically drops away after steeping for 3 weeks, which leaves me with a few creams, and only an idea that there was strawberry. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Glytch (26/9/16)

That is a common problem. What % are you using?

I usually add TFA strawberry to TFA Strawberry ripe at a 1:3 ratio. It stays prominent for longer.

You can also add TFA Dragonfruit at 1 - 2% to bring out the strawberry flavour a bit more.

Lastly EM helps bring out natural fruit flavours.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

Strawberry Ripe has a really bad habit of mellowing away after time, and dying out. 

Only thing you can do is to combine it with something like TFA strawberry or CAP Sweet Strawberry which come to life after a steep, as the one flavor is dying the other starts coming to life and for some reason it tends to keep some of the flavorings of TFA strawberry ripe. I have heard Shisha strawberry is VERY good but haven't used it myself yet.

Or you can just vape it quickly after you have made it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

@Glytch and @Soutie are spot on that Strawberry Ripe needs to be supplemented with other Strawberry flavours. Also you might want to vape it sooner, I am the worst when it comes to steeping. Don't think I have ever steeped a mix longer than a week. I like to vape through the steeping process to get a sense of how the flavour notes change throughout *is what I tell myself*.. In reality, I'm just one very impatient pleb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Strawberry Ripe has a really bad habit of mellowing away after time, and dying out.
> 
> Only thing you can do is to combine it with something like TFA strawberry or CAP Sweet Strawberry which come to life after a steep, as the one flavor is dying the other starts coming to life and for some reason it tends to keep some of the flavorings of TFA strawberry ripe. I have heard Shisha strawberry is VERY good but haven't used it myself yet.
> 
> Or you can just vape it quickly after you have made it



@Soutie...INW Sisha Strawberry is amazing...I have thrown all my TFA strawberry and ripe away for good...@Jpq the masters have given u excellent advice

The quick vape option actually works for me esp. strawberry cheesecake so i tend to make smaller batches

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie...INW Sisha Strawberry is amazing...I have thrown all my TFA strawberry and ripe away for good.



I was very hesitant to try shisha strawberry, actually the whole shisha range as the word makes me think of a Hubbly Bubbly. Somehow my mind made the connection that it would taste like tobacco which im not the greatest fan of, and it never found its way into my basket. Kicking myself for that now and waiting on my next order to try them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/9/16)

i also thought but was pleasantl surprised...not pure strawberry flavour as their is a slight sisha taste..almost a small sparkling effect to put it another way

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jpq (26/9/16)

Thanks a million "masters".
I am usually very close to shake and vape, if it doesn't work there it wont be better after 2 weeks, But at Week 1 / 7days its at its best, then strawripe just DIES. I will be ordering the sweet strawberry for the mix...Thanx a lot. Really kicking myself for ordering 500ml straw ripe...


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

Jpq said:


> Really kicking myself for ordering 500ml straw ripe...



Don't. I can't go without Strawberry Ripe, but it's not a standalone or main profile. I almost use it as part of the base for strawberry mixes, whether it's a Milshake/Icecream/Cheesecake or other desert type. Also you didn't give us your percentages, you could just have too little in there. 

PS don't try to boost it with EM, it is already loaded with EM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

i totally agree with you @Effjh . I on occasion use 3-4% Ripe to add sweetness to a mix rather than EM, a more natural sweetness. 

Under 5% it is pretty much undetectable other than the sweetness, but when mixed with other strawberries magic starts to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jpq (26/9/16)

Sorry guys, the straw ripe equates to about 7% and the other creams make up the remainder of 11% concentrate.


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

Jpq said:


> Sorry guys, the straw ripe equates to about 7% and the other creams make up the remainder of 11% concentrate.


Creams will always mute other flavours, so try to not use so much. I suggest dropping your creams to around 8% and adding TFA Strawberry or Cap Sweet Strawberry at 2-3% to boost the fruit part of you mix. Creams will still develop with a good steep.


----------



## Jpq (26/9/16)

The Creams are +- 4% the total % of Concentrates are 11%.
Would you suggest going 50-50 Sweet strawberry and strawripe?
Im a huge capella fan but heard FA has an awesome Strawberry also?
Now heard about shisa's also...


----------



## Effjh (26/9/16)

Jpq said:


> The Creams are +- 4% the total % of Concentrates are 11%.
> Would you suggest going 50-50 Sweet strawberry and strawripe?
> Im a huge capella fan but heard FA has an awesome Strawberry also?
> Now heard about shisa's also...



Mind posting your recipe? It will help a lot in making suggestions. Which strawberry you use is all personal preference really, personally I wouldn't go higher than 2:1 with strawripe/sweetstraw rather than 50/50, but then again you might like it like that. I don't have experience with FA strawberry, but from what I've read it is closer to Strawberry Ripe ie more "real" strawberry than candy.


----------



## Greyz (26/9/16)

I too find SRipe fades away fast after 3 weeks of steeping. This was really irking me as Mustard Milk was perfect at 2 weeks but bland at 3 to 4 weeks.
So after much fiddling below is what I have settled on as My Mustard Milk, perfect after 3 weeks steep:




I tend to get a peppery taste from TFA VBIC at percentages higher than 5%. Added a little whipped cream to replace some of the VBIC I reduced but not weigh it down and make it too creamy.
For those that say adding sweetener helps, I doubt it, SRipe is loaded with tons of EM as it is. Adding more sweetener or EM won't help at all.
You will get the best outcome mixing SRipe with another strawberry, my pref is CAP Sweet Strawberry but you may use TFA Strawberry or FA Red Touch too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jpq (26/9/16)

Butter Cream (CAP)
0.5 %
New York Cheesecake (CAP)
2 %

Sweet Cream (CAP)
0.5 %

Strawberry Ripe (TFA)
7%

Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)
1%

On a 70/30 vg pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (26/9/16)

For an extra Malt dimension to a strawberry and cream type recipe add 1% FW Hazelnut. It will thicken fill out the creams.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

